# scariest forum ive ever seen



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

10,000 users! That's frightening!


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Isn't she a very conservative talker or something like that? I wouldn't want to meet her in a dark alley. :icon_evil

I think I want to start my own forum... maybe about anti-Coulter fans or something. Looks like she has quite a fan base. Stupid people.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

she's not only conservative but also a wack-job, looney tunes.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

dthb4438 said:


> Isn't she a very conservative talker or something like that? I wouldn't want to meet her in a dark alley. :icon_evil
> 
> I think I want to start my own forum... maybe about anti-Coulter fans or something. Looks like she has quite a fan base. Stupid people.


Why are conservatives stupid people? 

That seems like a stupid comment to me.


It's a big group, lots of conservatives out there. Maybe I'm missing the point.:icon_roll


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't think anyone here is calling conservatives stupid ... just Coulter-heads. I am a political/fiscal conservative myself, and I can only take Coulter for a short period of time, and only for laughs. People seem to miss the fact that she is a parody and says outrageous things to keep herself in the limelight. Taken as such, there is a bit of crazy genius to her methods, I just find most of it to me offensive, which I suppose is the point .. lol. The people that take her seriously might have a screw or two loose, but then again maybe I'm the stupid one.

Dave


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm sorry, but my point was that the Ann Coulter fans themselves were stupid. I am a female and I still hate her. She is very outlandish and over-the-top. Like Dave S says, she loves to keep her self in the limelight.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Perhaps *I’m* missing the point but why is it when you disagree with someone they are crazy, stupid or whatever you classify them as. Why do anyone have to have a screw loose because they like her or enjoy her as a commentator they are considered less than. 
Why can’t you agree to disagree and leave it at that? Why the personal attacks? I guess if one mentioned Air America, The Daily Kos or Move-on.org they would be deemed as sane?

I take it that you also dislike Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Mark Levine and Laura Ingraham. I personally think they are great Americans with a conservative backbone!

By the way gender doesn't matter. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

I dont really think what fsh said was a personal attack...It didnt target anyone...


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

I guess I missed the point. People who listen to or like Ann Coulter are...?


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

She is scary. Just check out CrooksandLiars.com for a short clip of her.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

dantra said:


> I guess I missed the point. People who listen to or like Ann Coulter are...?


I think stupid is the word you're looking for there 

Either way, I do agree that she is out there, and the things she says are often just to make noise.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

:icon_roll This is going nowhere. Have fun with your opinion of others.



froghair said:


> She is scary. Just check out CrooksandLiars.com for a short clip of her.


No thank you I don't waste my time with that liberal drivel.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

fishsandwitch said:


> I dont really think what fsh said was a personal attack...It didnt target anyone...


It specifically targets her and her fan base. I dont agree with everything she has to say, however I have listened to her on occasion and there are some points I do agree with her on.

But I am what many would call a Militant Conservative and Constitutionalist. So according to dthb4438 I am stupid.



> I think I want to start my own forum... maybe about anti-Coulter fans or something. Looks like she has quite a fan base. *Stupid people.*





> I'm sorry, but my point was that the *Ann Coulter fans themselves were stupid.*


But I could be wrong. After all I am stupid.

I am not as stupid as the Liberal Dems, after all they believe Hilary Clinton actually had to run for cover so the snipers wouldnt get her.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

All right already. Let just say that there are liberals and that's OK and that there are conservatives and that's OK. I didn't mean to hurt anyones feeling here. Just my opinion (and apparantly others) that sometimes she is a little over-the-top. OK? No hard feelings. I'm sure that when there is ANY conversation regarding politics or religion that there will be some long standing disagreements. Let's just agree that we disagree. Have a nice evening.

I actually found the Hillary Clinton sniper issue very funny.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

This is what the United States and it's Constitution is about. The entitlement to any political view they choose. Radical or reactionary. Neither is smart. Neither is stupid. They are just opinions.

Dantra is both correct and wise. This is going nowhere. The name calling and the labeling has started. No one wants to read it. 

We can revisit this a little later on.


Mike


----------

